# Women: Do you find curly hair or straight hair more attractive?



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

So, which do you consider more attractive?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Wavy.

Why? Because I'm a bitch and I want both.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Like, Adrian Grenier hair?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TechnoViking said:


> Like, Adrian Grenier hair?


Hmm...less douchebag, plz. I don't know much about him but he's not too sexy in my book.


Johnny Depp mmm. Sexy, yes.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@TechnoViking did you vote in favor for the preferred hair on males or on females? You directed this thread at females so I'm not sure who you're voting for.

I also don't see wavy, I could choose both basically since that's how you get wavy anyway.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

@_Fizz_ 

I only chose that because I have curly hair.:tongue:


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I love curly hair on men, women and dogs. You can't go wrong. 

Unfortunately I'm stuck with lifeless straight hair.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

(I know hers is not natural, but I think she looks fantastic with curls.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I really, really don't care.

PS. On second thought, I'll agree with Fizz. Wavy. And Johnny Depp is hot. ^^


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I voted curly ;P


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mulberries said:


>


*explodes* EEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I am with @Fizz.
Wavy.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Again I am surprised, as my opinion goes against the votes thus far. I ADORE thick straight silky hair. I think a lot of the longer layered Asian hairstyles are particularly hot.

I wonder how much of this preference has to do with what we have? My hair is wavy, which works because it's thin and would look lank without the curl, BUT that makes me really appreciate the smooth opposite.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I love straight hair on men


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Straight and short. I like hair on the nerdy side.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Long and wavy is my preference but I don't discriminate any sort of hair except maybe balding and bad haircuts?


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Afros.... they just do it for me. Unless they guy isn't attractive generally.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I like both, although perhaps I like straight a little more only because I like long hair - like at least shoulder length, and curly hair tends to either get straighter with length or if it doesn't it's just waaaay poofy and likes to attack people who get close


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends on the person.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I like guys with hair too short to tell if it's wavy or straight.
But NOT bald. You could shave it, though. . .




Mulberries said:


> I love curly hair on men, women and dogs. You can't go wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm stuck with lifeless straight hair.


Most of the women I know spend an age in front the mirror straightening their hair out each day. So maybe they'd prefer your hair.


----------

